# My First Shark!



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Got this bad boy at Johnson's Beach. He put up on hell of a fight on that 8' surf rod. Funny thing is, with him kicking around on the line I thought I had someting sizable toying with my bait.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a great pic! My 4yr old loves to reel in those little sharks...they are actually fun to catch.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Great post, man. Bravo for really in the first shark. It's bigger than my first one (so far)! They can only get bigger from here.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

We've been catching a ton of the little guys (12" - 24") out there all summer


----------

